# Any LJ's use the Rockler Beadlock system? How's it compare to Domino?



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I just noticed on the Rocker site their Beadlock system, which I never heard of. It seems like a poor man's Domino substitute. Have any of you used it?

(I guess I should have looked at the reviews first.)

Now I see there are several review threads for Beadlock.

Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Hm, interesting, this is the first I've seen it. It seems like it would be cheaper and quicker to make a router jig, and make the loose tenon stock on the router table with a roundover bit, then cut to size.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the bead lock system poor mans domino system . Works very well will let you make 3 different size mortise 1/4 3/8an 1/2 inch . Not as fast as the domino takes time to drill over lapping holes . You can either clean them up to make a true mortise or leave them and use there beadlock tenons .


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You might consider this as well:

http://www.jessemdirect.com/Pocket_Mortise_Mill_p/08200.htm


----------

